# new pot belly pig - is it safe to breed her?



## minibarn

so my 12 yr old son wants to breed pot belly pigs. we got a great little black male a month ago and just last night we brought home a female. we found her advertised on kijiji and met the people halfway, they were in a hurry, we didn't really check her out till we got home. now with the way her hind end looks i'm not sure if it's safe to breed her. anyone with piggy knowledge care to give your opinions?


----------



## Epona142

I've only had a few meat pigs here and there, and been around my friend's potbellies, but no that is NOT normal.

She needs to be assessed by a vet, and I would not even consider breeding her. It looks like a prolapse or some sort.


----------



## liz

I agree...I would have her seen by a vet, that is not normal, and does look like a vaginal prolapse.


----------



## minibarn

that's what i was thinking. a prolapse of some kind. i really wish we would have checked her out better! the seller knew my son wanted her for breeding. i wish she would have told us about it! i guess we have a friendly little companion on the other side of the fence to the male!


----------



## minibarn

any more comments from anyone?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

looks like it's a vaginal prolapse.  sorry


----------



## dobe627

I do have a female PBP too she is 2 and that is NOT normal, I agree with a prolapse and she should not be bred. Also ( and I am not trying to be mean in anyway) but depending on what area you are in you may want to rethink breeding. I know here people are giving them away left and right( at least 3 free on CL right now). They go into heat every 28 days and are soooo annoying when they do. Pepper will try to hump anything and everyone. In between she is sweet. But as she was gotten as a rescue at 1 year can't find a vet that will spay. As I said I am not trying to be mean just letting you know some of the things I have found out. I always wanted 1 I thought and now I often question why I got her. I like her but she is a royal pain at times. But they are smart and easy to train. Good luck and I hope things work out for you


----------



## SDK

i had a mini potbelly once... but.. i'd never breeding


----------



## minibarn

any ideas what would cause the prolapse? she's 2 yrs old, never been bred.


----------



## GoldenSeal

This website has some information on the prolapse in potbelly pigs. http://www.pigpalssanctuary.com/health/ ... ountry.htm
Prolapsed Pigs:

Some of that is also showing up in the older pigs, but not as much since we have learned to make sure our pigs are doing their business with bowels and urine flow. They can strain so hard that they prolapse through the rectum. Females can prolapse through the vagina and males can prolapse through the penis. Not a pretty sight to see and would scare the pants off most owners.


----------



## minibarn

ok, the seller has given me some more info on this pig. (info she should have given before we bought!!) she says rosie was born this way, a competant vet has seen her at birth and again 1 other time (when he came to see the horses), and he said it's nothing to worry about. she's never been bothered by it. AND... now she tells me rosie was exposed to a boar for 2 weeks a couple months ago! but she didn't think she took! how likely is it that she's not pregnant? what signs do i look for?


----------



## kelebek

I would have her sonographed - if not bred, I would get a second opinion on her prolapse - that is NOT normal.


----------



## KW Farms

You could have some huge problems if she turns out pregnant. As Allison said...i'd get a second opinion. Who knows if a vet even really looked at her in the first place. Anyone who wouldn't mention that beforehand to a potential buyer seems like a probable liar.


----------

